# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  FIS original codes reading - RCD AMS V0.0.8.5

## 4gsmmaroc

*Reading original codes from FIS based navigations*  *We are glad to present:* *RCD AMS V0.0.8.5 - FIS original codes reading*  *From now, you are able to read out all original codes from all units based on FIS modules:* *- MCD, MFD, MFD2, RNS, RNS2 and many others).
- No matter 4 or 5 digits code, no matter 24c16 or 24c32.
- Reset Counter is available on some versions* 
Procedure is simply: find your pcb version, connect wires, read info - get code.
Detailed informations how to connect are build in tool - just choose model or type FIS in search. 
Update is FREE for every RCD Tools owners. 
Support section for FIS units:
viewtopic.php?f=60&t=7295 
How to get it? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe for autoupdate. *
Best Regards* *Martech Team*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك *

----------

